# New Decline button - Uber



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OK, pretty sure the new 'decline trip' button wasn't there Tuesday, but certainly is today (thurs). Or did I just miss it for the last few months? Not sure what the point is since if you do nothing that acts as a decline, unless the ping time accept went up from 15 seconds?

Whatever the update was it also introduced a new bug. I keep the 'earnings' display on TODAY; each trip today the darn thing reset to Pro Points (something I'll never reach). Very annoying.....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The decline button has been there for months.


----------



## UberEliteCT (Oct 22, 2019)

Decline has always been an x button


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The reason the decline button is there is because it lets Uber9000 know you're active on the platform (not just taking a nap) and to shunt to the next available driver a few seconds sooner.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Whatever the update was it also introduced a new bug. I keep the 'earnings' display on TODAY; each trip today the darn thing reset to Pro Points (something I'll never reach). Very annoying.....


Touch it and slide to the right to get total for today. Slide it once more to the right to get last trip amount.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> Touch it and slide to the right to get total for today.


yes, that is correct, the bug was/is that setting would not stick ride to ride. It would reset to showing pro points, something I don't give a crap about. didn't drive today, so can't tell if it was fixed yet


----------



## Don’t mess with nerds (Oct 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> OK, pretty sure the new 'decline trip' button wasn't there Tuesday, but certainly is today (thurs). Or did I just miss it for the last few months? Not sure what the point is since if you do nothing that acts as a decline, unless the ping time accept went up from 15 seconds?
> 
> Whatever the update was it also introduced a new bug. I keep the 'earnings' display on TODAY; each trip today the darn thing reset to Pro Points (something I'll never reach). Very annoying.....


Uber has a lot of rocket scientist, oppps I meant rock


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> OK, pretty sure the new 'decline trip' button wasn't there Tuesday, but certainly is today (thurs). Or did I just miss it for the last few months? Not sure what the point is since if you do nothing that acts as a decline, unless the ping time accept went up from 15 seconds?
> 
> Whatever the update was it also introduced a new bug. I keep the 'earnings' display on TODAY; each trip today the darn thing reset to Pro Points (something I'll never reach). Very annoying.....


Once you hit Diamond Points Level, it reverts back to showing earnings for today. It's just to remind you how close you are to the next level. But you're right, it is very annoying.


----------



## Don’t mess with nerds (Oct 23, 2019)

I decline without a button, just ignore the ping.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Udrivevegas said:


> Once you hit Diamond Points Level,


well, that is never going to happen. Even gold is like a unicorn to me.


----------



## Don’t mess with nerds (Oct 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, that is never going to happen. Even gold is like a unicorn to me.


Pyrite is uber's Gold, totally worthless


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yes, that is correct, the bug was/is that setting would not stick ride to ride. It would reset to showing pro points, something I don't give a crap about. didn't drive today, so can't tell if it was fixed yet


Mine would constantly shift back to the Pro Point screen. Then suddenly it started sticking where I want it. Currently on 4.223.10004.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Currently on 4.223.10004.


i was on version behind, just forced an update. Today driving the bug was better, only flipped once and that was to 'last trip'. I'll see tomorrow if finally completely fixed.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The reason the decline button is there is because it lets Uber9000 know you're active on the platform (not just taking a nap) and to shunt to the next available driver a few seconds sooner.


Uber decline button permanently


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Decline button was in upper left hand corner, I complained and said there should be a delay or prompt before declining since I was in other apps (E.G. Lyft) and it would decline immediately.
They just moved it toward the request square at the bottom.


----------

